# Yard help!



## aman1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello,

First-time home-owner looking for guidance on how to treat my front lawn. Purchased townhouse with a small front yard that has not been tended for.

I've attached a picture of my lawn and another photo with a rough measure of the area.

I'm open to gutting the area and laying sod or being more patient and laying seed. Any tips/guidance would be appreciated. I will be completing all the work myself as I enjoy this line of work.

Thanks,

Aman


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

There is a renovation guide in the cool season section to read up. But also check this guys renovation, also a small yard and he did it correctly. There's three parts. I know you don't have irrigation but you can accomplish the same thing with a sprinkler


----------



## aman1 (Aug 19, 2020)

dacoyne ,

Thank you for that very straight forward video. What option would you suggest I take - laying sod or laying seed?

Thanks,

Aman


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Depends on your goal. If you do sod you're at the mercy of the sod farm. You don't know what you are getting vs seed you pick out yourself, sod is also more expensive than seeding and there is no guarantee it will survive after being laid. If you are willing to do the work I think you will find seeding more satisfying and cost effective as you grew it yourself.

Lastly, looking at your pictures...if you do go the sod route you are going to have to do some work. That soil profile is too high. You are going to have to take a few inches off the top to lay sod that's 2" thick on top so that you don't have a big mound of sod on top of what you already have. The lawn size is so small just kill it, rough it up, spread some seed and peat moss then water for two weeks and you'll have a lawn in two months. Do a rye and blue grass blend and you'll be golden. Good luck


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

My personal experience from when I use to own my "town house" in a HOA; only keep up with average that your neighbors are doing.

Just do as good as them, no better, no worse. A nice front square has no increase in equity or value. It just make your neighbors think you're a _________.

Now I own an acer (no HOA) and the front lawn looks like a golf course. It has my sweat equity an increase dollar value for resale.

You just do whatever you want, (it's still a free country).


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I vote lay seed. It's a satisfying project and helps build your knowledge and experience. Go for it!


----------

